
Ask HN: Feedback on our CRM software? - tixocloud
Hi,<p>We have a startup who&#x27;s working with us to build out our CRM software. We&#x27;d like to get more feedback on building out our feature set and am reaching out to see if there are any other startups willing to give us some feedback.<p>Essentially, it logs customer service activity but we are looking to add sales and marketing activity logging as well.<p>The landing page doesn&#x27;t really do the software justice at the moment as we haven&#x27;t updated it yet - we&#x27;ve been actively focusing on building for our client so we recommend getting in touch through commenting or email to learn more.
======
TonnyGaric
Can you share the landing page with us? :-)

~~~
tixocloud
Absolutely.

[http://orchestrahq.com](http://orchestrahq.com)

Happy to get some feedback on that as well :)

